# Ears back



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Wondered this since having 3 GSDs. Shadow & Sable have their ears up about all the time, unless they go to greet ya & then they give that sweet/sad ear plastered back look.

Storm will do this also, but do notice this with him & not sure what or why he's doing....................

When we take walks, his ears are plastered back. Most of the time while on lead, he's ears tend to do this this where Sable's & Shadow's are up.

Any suggestions why this might be ?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ears back can be fear, submission or playfulness. It all depends on the other signals the dog is giving.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangEars back can be fear, submission or playfulness. It all depends on the other signals the dog is giving.


No other dogs involved, he tends to walk at a fast pace (doesn't pull), but ears back.

Sometimes other dogs will be on the walk (a friend of mine & her dogs) & he will do the same.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine **** their ears back to listen to me. Also, Babsy puts her ears back when we are being lovey. It is certainly not fear in her, or playfulness, perhaps submission, but it feels almost like respect and happiness. Their ears are so expressive anyway.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca also walks with her ears back/down when on walks, unless something catches her interest and then her ears go up. I see it as sort of her in "working mode" or "serious mode".


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep lucy does the same thing on walks. She'll have them pinned back while walking, but as soon as something catches her eye, theyre straight up again. No idea why she does that.

I never even thought about why theyre back like this when walking, but its definitely a good question. Youve got me interested...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

My dogs' ears do this too on walks..I know they are pinned back so they can hear behind them...aka they can listen and pay attention to me, their ears go up when something ahead catches their attention or they go on alert. I've tested it when their ears are upright by making a noise or talking and they will immediately pin back to listen behind them.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Interesting........... thanks all ! I just thought he was scared, nervous, etc. My other 2 have ears up all the time & so does my GF's dogs when we walk & we both wondered why Storm's was pinned back.


----------

